
Reddit is Down - tantalor
http://www.redditstatus.com/incidents/qkgszq5y8fck
======
iblaine
On the plus side, when reddit is online, being able to filter /r/the_donald is
a nice improvement.

------
Neliquat
Oh no. /s

